# LOOKING TO BUY A 2009/10 TITANIUM PREMIUM EDITION PLEASE



## Taz6665 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi All as per the title really...Im sadly not interested in any Black Edition cars ...All the very best


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

If you find one, let us know. I had one which I "ran out of talent" in and was sold for spares. I believe it was then repaired in a land far away and came back and sold as a runner!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Any particular reason why the black edition isn’t of interest?


----------



## Taz6665 (Jun 29, 2014)

TABZ said:


> Any particular reason why the black edition isn’t of interest?


I just don’t like the Black and Red seats Tabz


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Taz6665 said:


> I just don’t like the Black and Red seats Tabz


I have to confess I was never a huge fan of them either. 
I prefer them to the plain reds and oranges in the newer cars though


----------

